# Day 3 bloods - Low estrogen help



## Deemichelle117 (Oct 19, 2021)

Hello, I had some day 3 blood tests done which came back as me having low estrogen. I am 27 but they didn't test my AMH. 
I had a feeling that something was a bit off with my hormones as i had been having terrible night sweats, lots of UTI's and vaginal dryness (sorry, maybe not the best way to start my first post haha!)
I have had very light 2 day periods since coming off the pill.
The doctor said if i am struggling to get pregnant, my estrogen could be why... but he didnt expand on that.
Does anyone know what low estrogen means in regards to fertility?

For reference:
FSH - 6.3 IU/L
LH - 7.3 IU/L
Oestradiol - 74 pnmol/L (apparently should be between 98-571)
Testosterone = 1.4 nmol/L

Any advice is much appreciated


----------

